# Aspirer un site WEB en PDF



## krick (15 Mars 2003)

J'ai lu que l'on pouvait aspirer in site web avec acrobat reader via le menu Web et le transformer en fichier PDF, or je posséde la version 5.1 d'acrobat mais je n'ai pas ce menu...
Y a t il une version payante de ce soft avec des menus en plus ou une manip a faire?
Merci.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (15 Mars 2003)

Si tu ne l'as pas payé, c'est que tu as seulement acrobat reader, qui sert à lire les PDF. la version pour les créer est payante. Mais tu peux faire des PDF en imprimant les pages du site, mais c'est sûr que s'il y a bcp de pages...


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2003)

tu peux le faire gratuitement avec OS X jaguar, tu ouvres ta page, tu fait "imprimer" et tu appuies sur le bouton "Save as PDF" et voilà


----------

